

Khan Academy for iPhone - spicyj
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/khan-academy/id469863705?mt=8

======
Metrop0218
It's interesting that the first app they got into a store was the Windows 8
version:
[http://apps.microsoft.com/webpdp/app/d23cc2b2-c105-4db3-9946...](http://apps.microsoft.com/webpdp/app/d23cc2b2-c105-4db3-9946-e44bacc56f7b)

~~~
xymostech
The iPad app has been out since last spring...

~~~
Metrop0218
Ah, makes sense. I assumed too much from comments and titles.

------
kiba
Is anybody wondering when there are going to be new exercises added to
khanacademy's math program?

I already completed 95% of all their math exercises(362 concepts out of 380 to
be exact) and is waiting for higher levels concepts to master or lower level
exercises to reinforce my knowledge.

~~~
xymostech
New exercises are added every so often. For example, some basic matrix math
was just added a couple weeks ago. We're currently iterating on our current,
lower level ones, to try to figure out what works the best, before we move on
to higher level math and other topics.

~~~
pstuart
I put in a feature request to make the exercises input field use type="number"
instead of text. Just thought I'd ask again here. I'm trying to get a Nexus 7
set up to do KA and little things like that would help (currently it brings up
the alpha keyboard).

Is there any internal discussion about tweaking the site to run on tablets?

~~~
spicyj
Yes, we've been working some on making the website more mobile-friendly --
just last week we added some styles for our topic pages:

<http://www.khanacademy.org/math/algebra>

Visit that page on a phone to see the alternate layout; we're also working on
improving support for tablets.

I'll look into making the inputs use type="number"; off the top of my head,
there's no reason why we shouldn't make that change.

------
prezjordan
Great job, KA! You guys are doing marvelous work, seriously. I can't remember
the last time I saw an organization be so well-received by... well everyone.
Salman is a top-notch guy.

------
bmj1
Surprising that IOS shipped before Android given the higher market penetration
of Android in developing countries coupled with Khan Academy's mission.

~~~
xoail
Simply because the overall time to develop and ship on iOS is quite less than
android. KA can learn a lot from shipping and iterating faster. And I am sure
the Android version is likely under development and will be out soon.

~~~
Groxx
Eeeeh, iterating on Android can be much faster than iOS. No week-long review
wait. Of course, if your iterations are significantly longer than a week, it
really doesn't matter.

~~~
xoail
Iteration doesn't really happen daily or weekly. It's about gathering enough
data and the making changes on monthly bases maybe. In my experience I learnt
that it's easier and faster to build an iphone app (no fragmentations, no
jelly beans or ice cream sandwiches) and show it to a large user base, iterate
over it and then work on android.

~~~
cageface
So far I've found iterating on Android faster. It's also ridiculously easier
to do large betas because you don't have to do the iOS provisioning song &
dance and deal with a 100 device limit.

I suppose it depends on the kind of app you're writing but I haven't spent
much time on fragmentation issues and get reasonable UIs on 7" tablets almost
for free.

------
dudurocha
I really like this. I only have one computer, and it spend the whole weekend
on the office. When I'm home I want to learn something, with my iphone. The
problem is, the actual MOOC alternatives don't have mobile solutions. Now
Udacity allows you to download the videos. But this is not natural and I have
to put on my dropbox, open a video at once, and sometimes they have 6 second
videos.

Now I can learn when I'm on the bus and on my couch. Thank's Khan Academy!

------
eddie_the_head
There have been KA video apps for iPhone for quite a long while now, I was
expecting that the official one would have the exercise dashboard and practice
problems. Hopefully this will ship in future versions. Thanks KA team.

------
mhp
Any chance of making the source available for learning purposes?

